# Erfahrung mit 1blu?



## Tech-Essen (1. August 2018)

Hallo, 
ich plane eine Website zu veröffentlichen, bei 1Blu bin ich mit dem Homepage-X-Paket fündig geworden und wollte nun mal hören ob jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat? Könnt ihr mir das empfehlen, oder eher nicht? 
Freue mich auf Antworten!


----------

